Ask HN: What services and technologies do you use to build web app? - franca
======
latte
Clojure (Luminus) on the backend, ClojureScript / Reagent / Re-Frame on the
front-end.

------
matchmike1313
Backend: Rails + MySQL + Sidekiq Frontend: React + Bulma Cloud: Cloud66 +
Digital Ocean

------
johnnylabu
Laravel Php Mysql Redis Bitbucket Forge VS Code

“Seasoned” tech but works like charm

------
dgwight
Frontend: Vue Webpack CircleCI S3 Cloudfront (for EV SSL) or Cloudflare (for
easy SSL)

Backend: Express, Node, Heroku Heroku CI

DB: Mongo Redis Both on Compose

Other Services Include: Stripe Twilio

------
maremmano
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17217210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17217210)

------
olakease
For the backend: node.js + express

For the frontend: riot.js, pug, rollup

Databases (polyglot persistence): Couchdb, Postgresql and Elasticsearch

Queue: rabbitmq

------
slipwalker
build: Modelio.org and IntelliJ Ultimate linked to bitbucket's git repository,
with BDD on Cucumber and Selenide. Springboot ( java8, groovy or kotlin ) +
queryDSL + Postgresql + angular.

host: private server4you centOS vps, keep running with monit and nginx as
load-balancer.

------
stefanpie
Vue.js, node, Mongo (maybe firebase if want to focus on frontend UI design)

------
lupin3
Backend: Python Tornado + Redis + MongoDb

Frontend: AngularjS + Bootstrap

Cloud: AWS SES + Cloudfront + S3

------
yummybear
React, Redux ASP.NET Core SQL Server AWS (EB, Cloudfront, S3) Redis

------
johnjackjim
Android (Java) with Firebase and Cloud functions

------
spdebbarma
Frontend - ReactJS

Backend - Google Firebase

------
mrthebino
Ruby On Rails - still my fav

------
ggregoire
The main ones:

\- aws (EB for backend, S3 for frontend)

\- node.js

\- mysql

\- graphql

\- create-react-app + redux

\- flow

------
wolco
PHP + everything

